# Mazda Cars (3 specifically) & Peugeot 308



## msehsah (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I hope you are all having nice time in Dubai 

I'm going to buy a car and interested in the hot hatches (VW Golf, Mazda 3, Peugeot 308)

Golf is okay I've seeing many of them in the streets of Dubai , unlike the two others. My question is how the both is going in the hot weather here in Dubai ? Why not many having them ? how are they going in life time of 4-5 years ? 

Facts would be preferable


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Because people drive them like lunatics and either crash them or trash them. 

Nobody sensible would buy a hot hatch here if it was second hand as you know it will be wrecked and you would lose your money. 

People who buy new ones have about as much sense as people who even consider second hand ones.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Mazda would likely be the best of those choices, or something like the hyundai veloster seems reasonable value for money.

VW seems to do ok here I had a lease VW car for a couple of years and it was fine, and my brothers had a couple of golfs here, but they're generally more expensive to maintain and service if you need to pay those costs.

Peugeot are decent enough cars but I'm not sure how they do in the UAE - they definitely cheap to buy and they depreciate quickly so there are some good deals on second hand as well, but expect to lose money when it's time to sell.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

The ride, fit and finish of the VW is be the best. The Golf is a great hatch, definitely on top of the bunch.

Mazda would be the 2nd in the row. Very good hatch, but not as refined as the Golf, and not as popular here.

As for the Peugeot, it is a hit or miss if they last or not in this climate Not very popular here.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Ford focus st is also worth a look, and seat Leon fs/fr is basically a golf but cheaper to buy. Subaru impreza? Hot hatches are fun, if you can afford it don't listen to TWG


----------



## msehsah (Nov 15, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Because people drive them like lunatics and either crash them or trash them.
> 
> Nobody sensible would buy a hot hatch here if it was second hand as you know it will be wrecked and you would lose your money.
> 
> People who buy new ones have about as much sense as people who even consider second hand ones.


hhahahaha  

so, you are saying if I'm buying a hot hatch I will lose money on selling  

That's a tough decisions because I love hot hatches


----------



## msehsah (Nov 15, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> Mazda would likely be the best of those choices, or something like the hyundai veloster seems reasonable value for money.
> 
> VW seems to do ok here I had a lease VW car for a couple of years and it was fine, and my brothers had a couple of golfs here, but they're generally more expensive to maintain and service if you need to pay those costs.
> 
> Peugeot are decent enough cars but I'm not sure how they do in the UAE - they definitely cheap to buy and they depreciate quickly so there are some good deals on second hand as well, but expect to lose money when it's time to sell.


So, Why Mazda is preferred over VW ? 

I love mazda 3 vs golf , it's beautiful car has lots of options and should be good performing but the durability is the question here as not many people don't own it . Any problems with it ?


----------



## msehsah (Nov 15, 2015)

Edino said:


> The ride, fit and finish of the VW is be the best. The Golf is a great hatch, definitely on top of the bunch.
> 
> Mazda would be the 2nd in the row. Very good hatch, but not as refined as the Golf, and not as popular here.
> 
> As for the Peugeot, it is a hit or miss if they last or not in this climate Not very popular here.


Thanks ! 

any idea why it's not popular here ?


----------



## msehsah (Nov 15, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> Ford focus st is also worth a look, and seat Leon fs/fr is basically a golf but cheaper to buy. Subaru impreza? Hot hatches are fun, if you can afford it don't listen to TWG


I don't like focus but leon is amazing , I was missing it  but also not so popular


----------



## msehsah (Nov 15, 2015)

Personally, I love mazda 3, leon good price good options but I don't want to buy a car that I can't get rid of it at a reasonable price :|


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Better to look at the buying price vs expected selling price, if you buy a 2nd hand seat, for example, it'll be cheaper to buy than a golf and worth less to sell than a golf - doesn't mean it's a worse choice if you get a good price to start with. Buying anything new you'll effectively lose money before you reach home on day 1.. 

I've owned a few 4x4s (up to ten years old) here for one or two years and sold for the same money or more than I paid, the market is a bit messed up and demand is generally high for good used cars.

Mazda may not be as popular but I understand they're as reliable here as anywhere else in the world, parts and maintenance are cheaper and cost less than equivalent European car.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

msehsah said:


> hhahahaha
> 
> so, you are saying if I'm buying a hot hatch I will lose money on selling
> 
> That's a tough decisions because I love hot hatches


No, everyone loses money on selling due to depreciation. Thats normal.

What I'm saying is that you are more likely to buy a lemon or a wreck or something which blows up after a week because its been thrashed. If you want to buy a hot hatch, its because you want to thrash it, so expect anything you buy to have been thrashed and that it'll die quickly and you'll lose all your money.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> No, everyone loses money on selling due to depreciation. Thats normal.
> 
> What I'm saying is that you are more likely to buy a lemon or a wreck or something which blows up after a week because its been thrashed. If you want to buy a hot hatch, its because you want to thrash it, so expect anything you buy to have been thrashed and that it'll die quickly and you'll lose all your money.


Honestly you could say the same for any category of car here - thrashed hot hatches, 4x4s battered and run too hard in the desert, sedans regularly carrying 7 grown men or an extended family of 10.. 
do your checks on mechanicals and bodywork/chassis, look for service history and a seller that seems genuine, if ANY doubt at all leave it and move on. Good luck


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

In general japanese cars in GCC are more popular and have better resale values. But from what I see here the Golf, particularly the GTI is more selling than the Mazda 3. I don't recommend a peugeout at all.


----------



## msehsah (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks guys  It has helped a lot !

I'll be seeing VW Golf as a first option then the Mazda 3 . 

It's crazy that you have to choose a car that liked by potential second hand buyers  especially if you are an expat.

Have a good day guys .


----------

